# Just Adopted Max



## AlexandriaK (Feb 3, 2014)

*Just Adopted Max - HELP!!!*

I have a one year old Pomeranian - actually shes my husbands :laugh:

I adopted Max a one year old GSD friday 2-1-2014. She (Pomeranian) will constantly bark at him which is driving me crazzyyyy and she will bare her teeth and try to bite him. Max will just walk away from her.. I've been walking them separately - the first walk together didn't go so well she would not stop barking and he was just confused. He has showed no aggression towards her whatsoever til now. But just an hour ago I was scared.. I just walked Max.. he was calm when we walked into the house but then the Pomeranian came right up to him as soon as we walked in and got right in front of him and snarled and started barking..... He grabbed her in his mouth picked her up and shook her... It all happened so fast I grabbed her and handed her to my husband and walked him away... she defecated... I already love him and my husband of course loves her... I have no idea what is causing her to act like this... My opinion is Max finally got tired of taking her dominance and tried to show his back... but then I feel bad for her ... Keep on mind in his previous home he was with chihuahuas if that helps .. I need some advice I'm desperate for this to work

Thank you..


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think even the best dog gets fed up being terrorized by the little ones. I suggest controlling the pom. That is not acceptable behavior, little dogs need obedience too and should listen to the owner. The Pom has to be taught to stop the drama. Have you tried the two week shutdown and introducing them outside on neutral ground (away from the home)?


----------



## AlexandriaK (Feb 3, 2014)

The first meeting was down the street I had my husband walk the pom and I shortly met him there.. the same reaction barking and snarling... how do I teach her this is unacceptable?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Max might have taken care of that for you. Hope she's alright.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep is the Pom trained at all?


----------



## AlexandriaK (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe... Since then she hasn't barked or even growled at him. She cowers and shakes. I think he has shown her he isn't taking it anymore. I don't blame him but I wish it could've happened a different way. 


I just walked her. I carried her until I put her in my room. I don't know if he was curious of her or what but he was trying to get to her in my hands. I think it's best to keep them separated for now. But how should I re-introduce them?


----------



## AlexandriaK (Feb 3, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Yep is the Pom trained at all?


No she is not. I've had her for about 2- months


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, probably not the way it should have went down, but it's over and time to move on. Don't feel guilty or coddle the Pom about it. That will only make things worse.

The first thing I would do is make sure that everyone has a place to go to get away. If it is a crate or room or corner of the living room behind a chair, it doesn't matter. They have to have space if they need it. Enforce this so they both understand that you will step in if the offender is intruding.

I would crate one or both of them when unsupervised for safety.

From your description, I bet the Pom is willing to leave the GSD alone now. There isn't much you probably need to do in that department. Because your GSD was willing to take so much in the first place before reacting, you should use this experience to head off any negative interactions from now on. Protect the little dog and don't allow it to push the GSD over the edge again. You now know what is going to happen if you stand back and observe.

I would put some drag lines on the dogs when they are interacting so you can manage the situation from afar by limiting interaction through physical restraint. They may get along great after this, and they may have to be crated and rotated forever. It's up to you to observe interactions and intervene before anybody gets out of hand.

I would allow them to interact under supervision to see how the relationship has changed and go from there. Post back with an update to let us know how it's working out. If the little dog shows interest in approaching the GSD, I would allow it under close, calm supervision, and I would be ready to reel the Pom out if things look negative.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah pretty much though so. Poms are little dogs with bad attitudes that "think" they are big dogs, Now yours knows she not! They take a lot of hard work for someone that is actually willing to train them.

You should have had one trained dog before you got a second one. Hopefully your GSD is better behaved but he's still young and if you don't handle him properly, you'll have issues.

At this point your best course of action is to keep them separated and look for a qualified, certified behaviourist. Petco is not gonna get it.

The GSD showed he doesn't have issues with little dogs he has problems with bad dogs, your job was to control the Pom you didn't do it so he felt he had to! That's not his job it's yours.

I suggest a trainer because your Pom is not in a position to be able to tolerate a lot of "mistakes" while your getting your act together,

I screwed up myself with my guys I wound up with problems in my pack but my boys were both big dogs and the only one that got hurt was me trying to break them up, while I got my act together! 

You don't have that luxury (two equal dogs) so your best course is to look for help and don't leave them alone together unsupervised.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Well, probably not the way it should have went down, but it's over and time to move on. Don't feel guilty or coddle the Pom about it. That will only make things worse.
> 
> The first thing I would do is make sure that everyone has a place to go to get away. If it is a crate or room or corner of the living room behind a chair, it doesn't matter. They have to have space if they need it. Enforce this so they both understand that you will step in if the offender is intruding.
> 
> ...


Sound advice...I just get a giggle out of a drag leash on a Pom! But in all seriousness, yes they need to be treated like the big dogs they think they are! I had a client that did a lot of work with trainers on a Pom, she had to rehome him because her husband was just an idiot. But he turned in a nice, controlled doggie!

I had given serious thought to taking him but I was dealing with Rocky's "issues" and didn't think it would be safe for the little guy at the time.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor Max, he tried really hard and put up with the Pom's aggressiveness for quite some time. Yes, he had enough. It is important the Pom realises that Max is part of the pack and he will not hurt her so long as she behaves properly. If the Pom continues to push Max and it happen again, do as you did - separate them but DO NOT cuddle and make a fuss of the Pom or Max. Separate them, put them both on lead and treat each one the same. If you make a fuss of the Pom after Max has told her off, then she will keep doing this as she gets rewarded with owners attention after making Max react.

Also, I am a firm believer in walking together, dogs that generally walk together - bond together, so keep persevering with your walks and don't put up with any bad manners from either of them - tell them it is 'walking time' and just keep moving forward.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No one really put up with anything for too long because this dog was just adopted 2/1. Today is 2/3. 

Where did you get Max from? What is his background? You've had the Pom for only 2 months? What is her background and exposure to dogs?

For right now these dogs, given your knowledge of them and what has transpired, should not be together until you bring a good, positive based trainer in. Crate, rotate. Feed separately and crated goes without saying but I am saying it anyway. 

Max needs a shut down to help him out: http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf

Walks will be a good thing in the future. It is too chaotic there - think sensory overload for both dogs - to deal with anything right now. 

Since they will be separated you don't need to worry about carrying her past him - but that seems to increase interest - my cat on the floor, no big deal, me carrying the cat, and everyone is all up in our business. 

From here on out - before you do anything - take a dog out to potty, give a treat, ask is this setting the dogs up to succeed. But for now keep them apart, and safe, get a trainer - here are 2 --->. http://www.karenvance.com/
http://www.courteouscanine.com/


----------



## AlexandriaK (Feb 3, 2014)

This morning she is stuck in my closet. Won't come out


----------



## AlexandriaK (Feb 3, 2014)

I got Max from a couple. They had the mother and father and 3 other chihuahuas. He is calm but wasn't dominate at his previous home


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

even if the small dog barks at the big dog
the big dog has nothing to worry about so imo
shaking the pom was uncalled for the pom did not hurt him
you must control the pom but it is essential to elevate the poms status
for two reasons, one the pom is smaller and very prone to injury
so if the big dog feels elevated in pack status it may indeed feel shaking 
the pom was acceptable and can be done at a whim
two the pom has been there longer although only 2 mos(???) longer 
oh and a third the pom may be older
either way the pom needs to be kept from doing the barking
but it may always be that way because the small dogs feel vulnerable 
around a big dog much how they feel vulnerable around toddlers
separate as everyone said but teach the big dog to give the small dog 
its space and respect or the pom may be injured or even killed


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> imo
> shaking the pom was uncalled for the pom did not hurt him


I tend to disagree that the shaking was uncalled for, the dog was being antagonized by the pom, and finally blew up and reacted. 

OP, Jean gave you some really great advice and I'd take it to heart. The two week shut down is a great way to start implementing rules for your new dog, and give him time to adjust to your home. I would think bringing in a trainer to help you would be the best course of action so that you can make the reintroduction go smoothly and positively and hopefully set the dogs up to get along in the future.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> shaking the pom was uncalled for the pom did not hurt him


I disagree as well. It sounds like your GSD is a mostly good boy who gave you what he feels was ample time to address the pom's aggression, and when you failed to do that he took matters into his own hands (jaws?). He certainly gave you more time than most dogs would. Pp's gave you excellent advice about the two week shutdown. BOTH dogs are going to need good training. Don't let the little one get away with anything you wouldn't let your big dog do, or the GSD might feel again like he will need to assert himself, this includes things like jumping on the couch or on people. It's easy to forget that little dogs are still dogs, but in a multiple dog household it's necessary to acknowledge that.

~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Deja vu 

Had to laugh a little. 

Years ago we had a sweet GSD that was regularly 'attacked' and snapped at on walks be a neighbors dog. Our dog always on lead. 

One day, enough was enough and Lily effortlessly caught the little white fury in her jaws just as the dog launched itself at lily's throat,

Dog wasn't hurt... Not even a scratch, but neighbor called animal control. Officer rang our doorbell. Expecting the worst, opened the door. Officer had met with neighbor. She shook her head. She said, "it's always the pampered little dog and their owners causing problem!'

Lily hated every little white dog thereafter.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

so in 24hr of arriving the gsd 
has already shaken said pom
this isn't going to end well


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi OP, it'll be good to get a trainer who can teach you how to properly assert yourself and discipline the Pom and not let the Pom do what it was doing or anything else that is unfair to the GSD, and vice versa. As long as one dog is allowed to do that to the other you will unlikely have peace and safety in your house. Both dogs must respect each other, no matter the size and most of all, respect you and trust you to step in for them when needed so they don't need to do that themselves. I've made the mistake of over protecting (or lack of disciplining) my little dog over my GSD till I learned that I must be fair. Once I started disallowing any dogs in the household to act unfairly to the other dogs, I got the peace I wanted, the dogs relaxed and my words now carries weight. The only position or status I elevate is myself.

Here's a good free webinar (mp4 link towards the top of the page) that may help you, even though you're past that initial meet and greet stage. It talks about introduction of multi dog households and how to do it properly. One important point made by the webinar that I practice in my own pack is all dogs must be patient and polite. There is no "alpha" dog in the pack to support or uphold. This is key to a happy household that I've no doubt you can achieve!
Multi-Dog Households | ASPCA Professional


----------

